# Oil spots on M-Edge Prodigy Covers??? Already gone through two...



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm currently going through with the wonderful Customer at M-Edge regarding their latest cover, the Kindle 2 Prodigy Cover... Unfortunately my first cover had an oil blotch on it, and I've been trying to get a replacement. Today they sent me another cover which was supposed to be "perfect". It wasn't. : ( I didn't even take the 2nd case out of the original plastic wrapping so that there's no way it could have been my fault, and sent pics back to M-Edge. Hopefully they'll replace this cover as well.

Maybe I'm being a bit anal, but these genuine leather covers ARE $45... I expect them to be pristine, or at least the same quality that $30 leather shoes are. Here are the pictures of what I'm talking about, and if you have any problems with yours, please let me know, I wanna try and figure out how many others are having the same quality control issues.

All pics are here:
http://www.christopherwu.net/gallery/2009_03_16-kindle_medge_cover_oil_spots

My first cover:









My second cover:









What it should look like (the back of the 1st & 2nd covers are both pristine):









Comments?


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

unrequited said:


> I'm currently going through with the wonderful Customer at M-Edge regarding their latest cover, the Kindle 2 Prodigy Cover... Unfortunately my first cover had an oil blotch on it, and I've been trying to get a replacement. Today they sent me another cover which was supposed to be "perfect". It wasn't. : ( I didn't even take the 2nd case out of the original plastic wrapping so that there's no way it could have been my fault, and sent pics back to M-Edge. Hopefully they'll replace this cover as well.
> 
> Maybe I'm being a bit anal, but these genuine leather covers ARE $45... I expect them to be pristine, or at least the same quality that $30 leather shoes are. Here are the pictures of what I'm talking about, and if you have any problems with yours, please let me know, I wanna try and figure out how many others are having the same quality control issues.
> 
> ...


Oh man, those are not acceptable. Quality control should have caught those one would have hoped.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I wouldn't consider that acceptable.


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

I wouldn't accept that either, and that is NOT being "anal". I wouldn't buy a pair if shoes or purse that had that type of flaw. They aren't due any extra consideration because it it for a e-Book reader. Leather is leather!!!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Definitely unacceptable.  Not in the same league, but I had two Amazon covers replaced before I finally got one I felt was 100%.  Call m-edge and have it replaced.


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

I agree, it's not acceptable.

[quote author=unrequited]
if you have any problems with yours, please let me know, I wanna try and figure out how many others are having the same quality control issues. [/quote]

I received my red leather M-Edge Executive and it was pristine. The next day I accidentally scratched the back a bit with my thumbnail. A very minor scratch, but if it had arrived that way I would have returned it. . The way I look at it -- if I was buying the item from a store, I would be able to look it over and decide if it was what I wanted. Internet vendors should give the customer the same privilege.

Kathie


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks... so far, M-Edge have been nothing but awesome working with me, I took the pics on my own, and unfortunately emailed them after they were closed for the day so we'll see what they say tomorrow. Thanks for the comments, I guess they just had a bad batch, and gave me two of the same.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I agree that those are both unacceptable, but I have to say that the color of the leather is really gorgeous.  From what I have heard about their CS I have a feeling they will make this right for you.  Good luck!


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh yeah definitely, the backsides of both covers are b-e-a-utiful. M-Edge CS has been nothing but awesome, and they're actually sold out of this cover (I got the first shipment of the new Prodigy covers and I guess it was a smaller batch than they usually do). They told me to keep both stained covers so that "I have something to protect my kindle" and when they restock they'll ship me out a new one and I can then ship back the two I have. A+ customer service.


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

I would keep sending it back until I was satisfied.  For what we pay for them they should be flawless when they arrive.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

unrequited said:


> Oh yeah definitely, the backsides of both covers are b-e-a-utiful. M-Edge CS has been nothing but awesome, and they're actually sold out of this cover (I got the first shipment of the new Prodigy covers and I guess it was a smaller batch than they usually do). They told me to keep both stained covers so that "I have something to protect my kindle" and when they restock they'll ship me out a new one and I can then ship back the two I have. A+ customer service.


That is excellent. Hopefully they will get a new shipment in soon so you can get a brand new one w/out any stains. And your little guy in your avatar is beyond cute!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It is good to know how Medge is treating you on this issue.
It provides good-will for them to treat you well.  We are all basing our purchase decisions on the remarks that we read here and elsewhere about these vendors.  Thus far Obereron, Medge and Decalgirl are all getting great reviews - both how nice the product is and how good their customer service is.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

unrequited said:


> Oh yeah definitely, the backsides of both covers are b-e-a-utiful. M-Edge CS has been nothing but awesome, and they're actually sold out of this cover (I got the first shipment of the new Prodigy covers and I guess it was a smaller batch than they usually do). They told me to keep both stained covers so that "I have something to protect my kindle" and when they restock they'll ship me out a new one and I can then ship back the two I have. A+ customer service.


 That's great to hear!


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

Third time's a charm. This cover is absolutely beautiful, and the only thing that is better is the wonderful customer service by Sara who was more than accomodating the entire time. Thank you M-Edge for standing behind your customers and your beautiful products.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Yay, so glad that you've got your pristine cover in hand!


----------

